
New Threat Can Auto-Brick Apple Devices - nkrisc
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/04/new-threat-can-auto-brick-apple-devices/
======
joezydeco
So, all this encryption and passcode security but iOS trusts any response it
thinks is from ntp.apple.com?

